# Unsociable Campers



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

For the past 3 weeks since we have been back in the UK I have been running a one man poll. I normally chat to anyone on site especially when doing the washing up or in the washrooms.

I have found that if i do not strike up a conversation 99 out of 100 people will not talk or even say good morning. Does everyone that now goes camping take a double dose of miserable pills before they leave the house.

I cannot wait to get back into France & Spain where people know how to talk to one another.

Does anyone else come across this, or i expect too much from my fellow campers. I should state that tuggers are the worst.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Steve so youve missed all the depressing news over the last 3 weeks, dont need a misery pill. i cant wait for hols


Dave P


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Get yourselves on one of our rallies Steve we promise to talk to ya :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*No talking*

Hi

I can't help but think the ever increasing choice of on board TV's, satellite systems and so on have done away with some of the campsite banter.

Russell


----------



## 120164 (Feb 6, 2009)

living in switzerland, we find that people are also very friendly. just walking through a village you would expect people to say hello. entering small shops its the same, even in cities!

i have even been confronted for not saying good morning, which taught me to always say hello 

now, when we return to the uk, we miss it and find that if we say hello on entering a small shop, people look at us funny.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: No talking*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I can't help but think the ever increasing choice of on board TV's, satellite systems and so on have done away with some of the campsite banter.
> 
> Russell


quite right, Russell. At least when we were away last week we had some great weather for being outside the 'van and socialising, I was a bit unsociable when watching the FA cup semi (from outside under the awning with the telly in the van door!), but did manage to talk to the neighbours as well!!


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Being a retail butcher for 40 years always used to chatting to people.But a bit dubious about saying good morning on UK camp sites, been snubbed so many times but still keep trying with my butchers smile and a lot of people are grand.PRESTO


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Chat*

Hello,

Odd is it not, I went into Morrisons the other day and the Young Girl on the checkout never even made eye contact with me. Sitting on a bus people are either texting or have earphones in. Asking anyone for anything these days seems such a chore here in the UK.

We were in France (rural) a few weeks back and cannot remember a time when someone did not at the very least great you. Riding a horse through the village, everyone said Hello. Even car most drivers came to a complete halt and wound the window down to say "Bonjour". Same whe entering any pub, bar, shop or similar first thing is always Hello.

Okay not everyone wants to talk on a campsite, some people may be isolationist or may have suffered a bereavement or similar. But I do know where you are coming from.

In a recent comment I heard on TV news we are communicating with each other more, for example Text/email/Social networking and telephones. However, we talk less.

Trev


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

We find the same on sites, the strange thing is on the road people flash their lights and wave but meet them on a site they may or may not speak :?

Aido


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Some right grumpy old gits on this forum as well!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: No talking*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I can't help but think the ever increasing choice of on board TV's, satellite systems and so on have done away with some of the campsite banter.
> 
> Russell


Spot on Russel


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I am very grumpy and unsociable, in fact I hate camping!! Nothing worse than being stuck in a tin can in the middle of a field being ignored by all the other tin canners...............................

In fact why am I even here :roll: :wink: :roll:   :lol: 8) :? 8O :x :evil: :!: :idea:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*we are communicating with each other more, for example Text/email/Social networking and telephones. However, we talk less. *

Now ain't that the truth. But then we --us -MHF members are guilty of that.

Im beginning to not let people get away with not talking so I make them say hello and smile then I find I get a smile and hello back.
I do know what you mean so people on camp sites are not friendly but there is a lot that are.
So if billy no mates doesn't want to talk thats their loss.
I do find that they disappear into their M/H or Caravans Curtains drawn and it is a shame.

Thats why I love Rallies where everyone talks and one thing that makes me laugh is if Ray lifts the bonnet you get loads of men come along and put their heads in so worried something is wrong. :lol:

Another one that makes me laugh is I love washing my M/H and men always come and say where their M/H is and say "Mines there you can do that after yours" Love it Love all the friendliness.


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Some people don't want to get involved.My wife says I talk to much and keep folks back. And I reply back from what :lol: 

PRESTO


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Mother-in-law talks non stop. I go camping to escape and clear my head.

Some call me grumpy
some call me un socialable
some call me the Stig!

Some talk out of their backsides.

what was the question?

C.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

I had plenty of opportunity to chat to my fellow campers the other week.

The design of the shower block was fairly normal with a range of sinks for washing up / food preparation on the outside wall. Inside the wall was the gents toilets/showers. Built into the wall at head height was a row of windows - permanently open with the warmer weather.

So, whenever I chose to use the "facilities" I could look forward to a nice chat with anyone who happened to be peeling their spuds.

Mike


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Slightly off topic*

A slight deviation from topic. When we were motorcycling our Sonic Headset became redundant and I offered it to my friend who threatened me with a fate worse than death if I told his wife.
He claimed it was the only peace he got when riding his motorbike.

Steve


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I generally test the water with a "Good morning" & a comment about something irrelevant & see how that goes. 99% of responses are positive & friendly.  

Occasionally I'm met with a snub, but hey, that's their problem & not mine. Life's too short  

D.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

I say hello to everyone. Drives my wife nuts. My Mum and Dad were the same so it's genetic.

Trouble is that when people hear the inane drivel that comes out of my mouth they are a bit wiser. 

So in short, it's not internet and I-pods causing the block. It's me.

Sorry everyone.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Suzy talks and smiles to EVERYONE (so do I to a certain extent) and the similarity ends there.

If they snub me, their loss. I don't let it bother me.

If they snub Suzy, it get's her back right up and usually results in her walking along chunnering to herself along the lines of "the miserable *&!&X*!*`s whats up with them at all".

I then choose to ignore her and I winde up getting it in the neck and spending the rest of the day in the doghouse.

_*For every choice a consequence.*_


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank God,I thought it was my deodrant


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

What gets me are those who actually have eye to eye contact with you so you smile or say hello and they just blank you like you were this void they didn't see. 

I also have trouble striking up conversations, I can do the smile and the hello bit no problem and I don't shut up once I get started but I never seem to have anything to add to my initial greeting. 

But then it does drive me nuts living where we do as the norm is to say "hi, how are you" all in one rushed sentence and they have no interest in how you are at all so why ask, what's wrong with "hi, hello or good morning" 

Mandy


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Last year in norfolk caravan club site I had a call from my daughter on my mobile.The reception was bad and I at this stage was moving around outside the van and close to another campers pitch.He knocked his window and showed me off.The call was to tell me my mother had passed away.We packed up in about ten minutes and I Called in to the guy to explain he continued to eat his dinner and said how was he supposed to know that, He was lucky to be still living.We headed to the ferry at holy head and all the stops were pulled out and ferry staff were terrific and got home to ireland early next morning.So the good people make up for the bad but that guy is to be pittied Presto


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I find most DOGS are very friendly indeed - their owners may not be!! :lol: We can learn a lot from our furry friends!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

mandyandandy said:


> What gets me are those who actually have eye to eye contact with you so you smile or say hello and they just blank you like you were this void they didn't see.
> 
> I also have trouble striking up conversations, I can do the smile and the hello bit no problem and I don't shut up once I get started but I never seem to have anything to add to my initial greeting.
> 
> ...


Thats why we talk about the weather so much as its a good filler when you dont know what to say.
On a camp site it "blimey its dear hear" or "nice site this" or "come far" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

people on sites normaly talk to me first.
it normaly goes something like this.
get your-------- dogs out of my motorhome/caravan/tent or your dog has just eaten my dog/cat i find dogs are a good ice breaker.  
or they sometimes comment about the dead rabbits hanging outside my motorhome. :lol: 
or the scrap pilled up :lol:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We have just had 5 nights away and stayed on one site. All the surrounding pitches were occupied by motorhomes  

Only one couple would have a conversation, all the others did not respond to good morning, hello etc 8O  

They did wave when they drove off though :roll: :?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> We have just had 5 nights away and stayed on one site. All the surrounding pitches were occupied by motorhomes
> 
> Only one couple would have a conversation, all the others did not respond to good morning, hello etc 8O
> 
> They did wave when they drove off though :roll: :?


Now thats what makes me laugh the times someone who has been a bit offish go and talk on the last day and you realise you get on really well --to late then--and yes quiet couples do wave when you go. :lol:


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I haven't seen a lot of open friendliness in any of the countries I've visited. But what I have noticed is that most people will respond and even seem eager to talk if I start something. Being pretty much of an introvert it seems strange to me that 99% of the people I come across won't speak unless I speak first.

Skiing has provided me with a kind of experimental environment. In the gondola there is a mixed group of people, I say who here speaks English or Italian, then all of a sudden the conversation starts with people from all over and ends with several wishing each other a good day of skiing. Same on the chair lift I start speaking Italian, my accent brings up the question of where I'm from and the conversation goes on from there. But on the other hand if I don't speak first we can sit side by side for 10 minutes and not a word is spoken.

Seems the same when camping, the best thing I've found is to ask for a favor or for information. People seem to open up more when you kind of give them the upper hand as in when you need something and they can feel good by giving it to you. Maybe it helps them put down their defenses. In fact if I pull into a spot and the guy next to me immediately starts talking offering me a beer or something I'd probably wonder what was up with him.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I am a grumpy old man, therefore I don't socialise very much outside of family and a few friends. I avoid rallies and similar events.

However, I do greet people in a manner which I hope is polite, I chat for a short while, but I do not want to get involved in making 'friends' whilst away from home. I do not want to upset or offend anyone, but neither do I want to spend my holiday avoiding some particular person whom I find annoying.

Please remember there are many differing personalities in the world. If a person is shy, quiet or prefers their own company this should be respected.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

You'll probably find that most of them don't speak english, after all it isn't our main language anymore :wink:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh Pete, :lol: :lol: :lol: tu tu


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

This attitude never happens when canal boating,so why is motorhoming any different?
Usually it's one grunt for yes two for no.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Some right grumpy old gits on this forum as well!


Heh heh heh.

I will always speak but I have been snubbed so many times I now don't waste time speaking first, I smile and then if I get a response then I speak.

You are right greenasgrass, What I have noticed on here is that if you make a comment you have to be VERY careful how you phrase it or you are soon pounced on, and also noticed that a lot tend to try and prove you wrong.
But that is another topic


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have always found that if I start a conversation most people usually join in, typical teacher though - always willing to talk! The same applies even in France with my "O" level failed French, everyone is keen to exchange chatter.

But do agree if you attend MHF rallies you will be made *VERY* welcome. If you haven't tried one, come on in - they are great fun.

Hope to see you soon, Cornish Farm this weekend!!!!

Remember smiling uses less energy but more muscles than frowning so it's good for you!

Dave


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

*not talking*

hi,sorry but i chat to everyone.Must be my birth sign gemini.My other half is always ticking me off as i go to wash up and are gone ages.Cant help it i like people,and living in cornwall(but not cornish)we do pass the time of day with each other.I have met some nice ,interesting folks.So i think we should make more effort after all we all like the same things or we would,nt be away in the first place.Life is to short to be grumpy.your a long time dead.lins.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Their is also the north and south thingy,the northerners a lot more friendly,unless you are close to London, which i class as townies.
And before you go on ,i`ve lived down south for almost 40 years,your a hard lot to get to know,which would take more than a weekend.
Having said all that ,i have some great southern softies drinking buddies. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I wasn't laughing Mave!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> I wasn't laughing Mave!


I took mine off as I couldnt find yours


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

lifestyle said:


> Their is also the north and south thingy,the northerners a lot more friendly,unless you are close to London, which i class as townies.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I dont believe that Northern Vs Southern bull. I lived in Surrey for 2 years 2 years in Herts and 18 months in Yorkshire on various projects. Surrey was a far friendlier place than Yorkshire, at least I could go for a pint in Redhill and folk would talk to me but in Castleford I was treated like an alien by a crowd of local gruffs. I dont believe that my approach was any different in either location but boy was the welcome. Sorry for going off topic but some of these urban myths need a fresh coat of looking at.

Noel


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Arh tincan, you arer from Dublin,you are always going to be friendly
Look what i started,we are talking. :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Some people are just more sociable or want to have a laugh so its not confined to just campsites.

I went on a racing experience day last year and out of 25 guys on the course only me really wanted to chat to people and have a laugh. For me it was all part of the day as the chances were high that they would have similar interests.

This weekend I was trying out my van on a campsite in north yorks, i was on my own and had a few hellos etc with other campers.

Coming back from the toilet later on a group waved me over to see if i wanted to join them, of course I did! I drank their beer and ate from their BBQ.

A few of them were amazed that a guy on his own would accept the invite and join a large group.

After hanging out with them for a few hours I was on my way back to my tent and another 2 guys on the next pitch started chatting to me so i had another beer with them.

A very succesful saturday night!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Its always good to be friendly on the site - improves international relations when abroad too!!!!

Back in the '70's touring Europe as a kid, we made so many friends of different nationalities - all of whom are STILL friends ad we write (letters), swap cards and meet every few years or so when circumstances permit.

We made friends with a family from Helmond, Holland....a young couple from Milan, Italy....a German family from Coburg.....a family from Wisconsin USA..............but best of all a family from Carmaux, France. Best of all because I married the girl, who was only 12 when we first met, on the 30th anniversary of our first meeting in Salzburg.

This last new year, we were at that same campsite in Salzburg celebrating the birth of 2009 - completely surrounded by Italian motorhomers............all of whom were VERY friendy (vino no doubt!) and many invitations to join them were bandied about.....cant remember much of what happened after that........vino no doubt!!!!!!

If you see us on a site - please do say Hi - we dont bite  
regards


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My trouble is that I always get a string of beautiful young ladies wanting to chat to me and spend time with them. It gets so boring that I have to lock myself away in the 'van for a bit of peace and quiet. :roll:

_I'm also a liar_


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Spacerunner, i know how you feel,it can get very tedious at times :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have the same problem with all the beautiful young girls - they regard me as their grandad!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

pippin said:


> I have the same problem with all the beautiful young girls - they regard me as their grandad!


Is there not a special name for that sor of thing :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeh - it's called geriatricity!


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

well you lot i'm off to cornish farm this weekend , and i'll talk to any one, whether they want me to or not :lol: :lol: and if you don't want talking to, stay away. ---happy dennis


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

YOU LUCKY B******R DENNIS!!!! enjoy   

Moving house this weekend :x


----------



## 103374 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes Teensvan, I too try to be sociable. I greeted someone in Benidorm (think his name was Steve) and couldn't get rid of the guy!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*



GypsyRose said:


> I find most DOGS are very friendly indeed - their owners may not be!! :lol: We can learn a lot from our furry friends!!


Agreed.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

_''I find most DOGS are very friendly indeed - their owners may not be!! We can learn a lot from our furry friends!!''_

Don't know about you - but I've certainly never greeted my neighbour on a site by having a good sniff at their privates! Nor do I want too 8O :lol:


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I was on a stand at the recent Peterborough show and was surprised how many people went slowly by without looking at the stalls or making eye contact with the stall holders. When we spoke to them we were completely ignored by the majority. I came across a significant proportion of very rude and unfriendly people. Do they all store up their friendly chat for their on-site neighbours?

Why were they ambling around - was it a sort of slow motion exercise?

Another thing I noticed was the large proportion of excessively overweight people.


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 21, 2006)

I always approach people asking if they would like to sign in support of my petition to have a statue of John Major put on the spare plinth in Trafalgar Square, then ask them if they also think that Oswald Moseley was largely missunderstood and would have made a fine ambassador to the U.S.S.R and isnt it a pity you cant buy Spangles or Brylcreem anymore............ It certainly empties most queues in the shower blocks :?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

Thanks for all your comments. I am glad to see that it is not just us that gets snubbed.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------

